# easy home made bread !



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've made this bread many times it works great and you can do it in a dutch oven !


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm Lost ...

Did the link not show or was it my dial up with all the snow???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope. I don't see a link either.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hum, ..you might need to update your flash player?

cut and paste "no kneed bread"

and go to

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

no problem here.....see it fine. guess thats the price you pay for high-speed internet.....lol
going to give the recipe a try....see how it turns out..


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My Dad gave me this recipe about a year ago. It is really a great EASY recipe. I love adding herbs to the dough for something different. I have also added seeds (poppy, sesame, etc) to it.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

i cut in a tablespoon sourdough starter, table spoon whole wheat,& tablespoon rye flour it makes a real fine & easy sough dough bread


----------

